# Velocity/Speed



## MoonLight_lights

Hola tengo una duda existencial, ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre "average velocity" y "average speed" en inglés......

Muchas gracias, ¡desde ya!


----------



## Manuel Herman

Creo que no hay ninguna diferencia salvo que tal vez "velocity" sea más técnico que "speed".


----------



## FranParis

- *Speed* is a scalar quantity which refers to "how fast an object is moving." 

- *Velocity* is a vector quantity which refers to "the rate at which an object changes its position."


----------



## abeltio

En cuanto a velocidad promedio no hay diferencia... porque no existe el "vector promedio". si en cuanto a valor escalar (el módulo del vector)
Velocity es el vocablo derivado del latín, igual que velocidad.
Speed es la versión anglosajona.


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Hola, resulta que tengo un texto que dice... "It has an average speed of.... and a velocity average of..."
Es decir, ambos términos me aparecen en la misma oración, y no puedo traducirlos igual...

Lo traduje así 

"speed average" = rapidez promedio

"velocity average" = velocidad promedio

¿Están de acuerdo? Miles de gracias, desde ya.....


----------



## jalibusa

La "rapidez" no es una magnitud, por lo tanto no tiene unidades y es en rigor imposible hablar de un promedio a menos que sea suficiente hablar de "mucha" o "mediana" rapidez. En español hay, para bien o para mal una sola palabra para "velocidad" y si no la usas has de estar refiriéndote a otra cosa que no es "velocidad". Si tu pregunta surge de un documento, publica el contexto para que lo veamos todos; si es solamente una (legítima por cierto) pregunta, mi aporte es que la diferencia entre las dos es que "velocity" tiene una dirección.
En cuanto a tu pregunta del #5, mi respuesta es: NO uses "rapidez promedio" porque no tiene sentido.


----------



## abeltio

Tiene razón jalibusa, rapidez no significa nada

http://regentsprep.org/Regents/physics/phys01/velocity/default.htm

average velocity = desplazamiento por unidad de tiempo promedio
average speed = distancia por unidad de tiempo promedio


----------



## Outsider

"speed" es un número

"velocity" es un vector

"average velocity" = velocidad (vectorial) media


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Envío el contexto. Aquí aparecen los dos términos juntos.... 

The distance traveled by an object divided by the time it takes to travel that distance is called
a. average velocity. c. average acceleration.
b. average speed. d. negative acceleration.


----------



## sergio11

MoonLight_lights said:


> Envío el contexto. Aquí aparecen los dos términos juntos....
> 
> The distance traveled by an object divided by the time it takes to travel that distance is called:
> a. average velocity.
> b. average speed.
> c. average acceleration.
> d. negative acceleration.


MoonLight_lights, aquí tienes un problema grande, porque en español las dos se llaman velocidad. Esta pregunta está queriendo diferenciar dos conceptos que en inglés se llaman con distintos nombres, pero en español no. No creo que haya alguna forma de traducir esta pregunta. 

Como dijeron los otros foreros, la diferencia está en que uno es escalar y el otro es vectorial, pero en español ambos se llaman "velocidad".  Lo único que se me ocurre sería llamar a uno "velocidad escalar", "valor absoluto de velocidad" o "velocidad en valor absoluto", y al otro "vector velocidad" o "velocidad vectorial". 

Veamos si alguno se aparece con una solución mejor. 

Espero ansiosamente las respuestas de los demás. 

Ah, y por si no te quedó claro, repito lo que dijo Jalibusa:


			
				jalibusa said:
			
		

> NO uses "rapidez promedio" porque no tiene sentido.


 
Saludos


----------



## Smac

The difference between *speed* and *velocity* was correctly stated by FranParis, Outsider and sergio11 but none of them have explained in non-technical language what the difference _is_.  Velocity is speed _in_ _a particular direction._ Something that moves round a circular path at a constant *speed* has a constantly _changing_ *velocity.*  That is, in any particular direction, its velocity repeatedly increases to a maximum, begins to decline, drops to zero, then becomes increasingly negative, then reverses again and so on.

This distinction becomes important when you apply mathematics to these concepts!  The same distinction _must_ exist in Spanish, but you may need to consult an engineer or physicist - or a technical dictionary -to determine the proper terms. (My own guesses are *rapidez* and *velocidad* respectively, in spite of what my own dictionary says!  However, I do not claim to _know_ that.)   

I do not believe that the difficulties we have encountered come from a difference between English and Spanish but from one between technical and common language.  Most English speakers also would see no difference between the words and would use them interchangeably but they must be distinguished for scientific purposes and this must be true in Spanish too.


----------



## sergio11

Smac said:


> ...The same distinction _must_ exist in Spanish...


 
Yes, it seems reasonable that it _must _exist, but it doesn't. Both are called "velocidad". The only way to express the difference is by calling speed "velocidad escalar" and velocity "velocidad vectorial". In Spanish, if you say just "velocidad" by itself, it usually means speed, which is the opposite of what happens in Portuguese, according to Outsider in the following link, where he says that "velocidad" by itself means velocity in Portuguese: 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=78241



			
				Outsider at 78241 said:
			
		

> No sé si es lo mismo en español, pero en portugués "speed" es velocidad escalar y "velocity" es velocidad vectorial. "Velocidad" por sí sola se entiende como la cantidad vectorial.


 
In Spanish, if you want to express velocity you have to add "vectorial", otherwise people will understand speed. 

All other words mentioned above, rapidez, celeridad, ligereza, or any others you may think of, are not physical magnitudes and cannot be used in technical writing with a measurement attached to them. 

Saludos


----------



## Miguelhs76

Hola,

me gustaría intervenir un poco y ofrecer mi punto de vista, que es lo siguiente:

1) la respuesta a la pregunta que expuso MoonLight, a mi entender es la opción a), average velocity.  Ya que se manejan los conceptos directos de distancia/tiempo.

2) velocity-velocidad tanto en inglés como en español, es un dato conciso, matemático, medible. En cambio speed-rapidez es un dato interpretativo que varía según la perspectiva.
Por ejemplo para alguien ir rápido puede ser 160 km/hr, sin embargo para otro alguien es ir a 260 km/hr. Por otro lado si se dice que va a una velocidad de 160km/hr o a 260 km/hr, todos entendemos lo mismo por esa magnitud.

saludos.


----------



## Outsider

sergio11 said:


> Yes, it seems reasonable that it _must _exist, but it doesn't. Both are called "velocidad". The only way to express the difference is by calling speed "velocidad escalar" and velocity "velocidad vectorial". In Spanish, if you say just "velocidad" by itself, it usually means speed, which is the opposite of what happens in Portuguese, according to Outsider in the following link, where he says that "velocidad" by itself means velocity in Portuguese:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=78241


I should clarify that in everyday speech, "velocidade" is understood as "speed". However, in physics the convention is that "velocidade" alone means "velocity", since it's the most general term. If we wish to stress the difference, we say "velocidade escalar" and "velocidade vectorial" or "vector velocidade", respectively.


----------



## sergio11

Outsider said:


> I should clarify that in everyday speech, "velocidade" is understood as "speed". However, in physics the convention is that "velocidade" alone means "velocity", since it's the most general term. If we wish to stress the difference, we say "velocidade escalar" and "velocidade vectorial" or "vector velocidade", respectively.


Entonces es exactamente igual que en español. Gracias, Outsider. 

En cuanto a que en inglés "speed" es un dato interpretativo que varía con la perspectiva, difiero de opinión. "Speed" también es una magnitud física medible. La única diferencia es que no es vectorial: es escalar. Es la distancia recorrida por unidad de tiempo. Así está definida en todos los libros de física. Pero no es vectorial; no tiene dirección. No se representa con una flechita en los gráficos. La que se representa con una flechita en los gráficos, por ser una magnitud vectorial, es la "velocity". 

Saludos


----------



## danielfranco

En este enlace hablan de la "rapidez media" como un dato matemático. Por favor, amigos matemáticos y físicos, échenle un vistazo y díganme si estas fórmulas son las que normalmente se asocian con el concepto inglés de "speed".
Porque este enlace reconoce que "rapidez" también es conocido como "celeridad".
O sea que no se nada ya.


----------



## sergio11

danielfranco said:


> En este enlace hablan de la "rapidez media" como un dato matemático. Por favor, amigos matemáticos y físicos, échenle un vistazo y díganme si estas fórmulas son las que normalmente se asocian con el concepto inglés de "speed".
> Porque este enlace reconoce que "rapidez" también es conocido como "celeridad".
> O sea que no se nada ya.


Yo nunca los había visto llamar de esa forma en física. Es una nueva para mí. Pero el problema es que yo no soy matemático ni físico. Lo que yo digo es lo que he visto en libros; no es que yo sea una autoridad en eso. Habría que encontrar a alguien que esté en la especialidad. Yo siempre los había visto llamar "velocidad" en textos técnicos. Pero, como dije, no siendo una autoridad, puedo estar equivocado. Ahora esto se puso mucho más interesante. Veamos qué dicen los que están en eso. 

La otra posibilidad es que esto de llamarlos "rapidez" o "celeridad" sea una nomenclatura nueva.  Me gustaría mucho saber cuándo se empezó a usar en física, porque por lo que veo en el Internet, ese enlace de la Wikipedia no es un caso aislado.  Hay otros sitios que usan esa nomenclatura también,  pero yo no la había visto nunca. Los textos de física que yo había visto hasta ahora no usaban esas palabras.

Saludos


----------



## Filis Cañí

Si está traduciendo un "multiple choice test", la respuesta correcta es B, average speed, y se traduce como velocidad media. El problema es que en inglés hay una palabra para la velocidad "científica" (velocity) y otra para la velocidad mundana (speed). La velocidad "científica" es un vector con dirección y sentido, etc. Yo de usted me inventaba la opcción A en español (velocidad máxima, por ejemplo) y si cuela, cuela.


----------



## piangel413

Considero que la respuesta debe ser *speed*
la velocidad es una magnitud vectorial y la rapidez o celeridad es el módulo de la velocidad en cada instante.
La rapidez media se define como la distancia recorrida por unidad de tiempo y la velocidad como el desplazamiento por unidad de tiempo.
Por ejemplo en un movimiento circular uniforme con una rapidez de 2 m/s, al dar una vuelta la velocidad promedio es cero pues el desplazamiento también lo es


----------



## Saras

This is from 'physics classroom'..It also gives examples to
understand the formula. 







It is defined as the rate at which an object covers distance.









It is defined as the rate at which an object changes its position.


----------



## pacosancas

Hola,

Yo el concepto de rapidez/celeridad, tal como se ha descrito en mensajes anteriores, no lo habia oído nunca en mi vida profesional (ni anteriormente en la universidad). Sin embargo, compruebo que hay enlaces en internet qeu sí lo mencionan.

Esto me hace pensar que pudiera ser un término de reciente inclusión en el campo de la física y la tecnología (con reciente, me refiero a los últimos 30 años). Sin embargo, el hecho es que MoonLight_lights se encuentra con el siguiente problema: 
- El común de los hispanohablantes usarán la palabra velocidad tanto para speed como para velocity.
- Los hispanohablantes con formación en física o ingeniería, usarán normalmente velodicad vectorial y velocidad escalar (o módulo de la velocidad).
- La mayoría (al menos, aquí en España) entenderán el término "celeridad" o "rapidez" como un concepto físico, sino como algo subjetivo.

No se me ocurre solución fácil, sino que MoonLight_lights estime, en función del público al que va destinado su traducción, cuál puede ser la opción más adecuada. 

Un último detalle: hay que ser excepcionalmente cuidadosos cuando se introduce el calificativo "average", ya que el problema se incrementa: no es lo mismo el módulo de la velocidad media (= magnitude of the average velocity) que la media del módulo de la velocidad (= average speed).


----------



## aidafuente

No hace falta ser un físico o matemático, es un concepto de física de 4º de ESO (y la O es de obligatoria)
Dejando de lado si en el lenguage habitual rapidez es más mundano o impreciso, en lenguaje científico son cosas diferentes, cuyo significado han explicado varias veces aquí arriba. 
Pues eso, q la velocidad es una magnitud vectorial (q se representa con una flecha, vamos) que transmite información sobre la dirección del movimiento, y la rapidez o celeridad es una magnitud escalar, osea se, que indica cuánto de rápido es el movimiento, pero no su dirección. Para más información, el valor de la rapidez es el módulo del vector velocidad, es decir, como de largo el el palo de la flecha. También es un dato preciso y medible.

PD- Ésto no tiene q ver con el hilo, pero es algo q me repatea desde que estaba en el instituto... Unos pocos conocimientos científicos de base, creo que también deberían considerarse cultura general, y representan ideas asequibles (¡y útiles para entender el mundo de hoy en día!) para el común de los mortales. No ayuda mucho que lengua, literatura, historia, sean obligatorias toda la escolaridad, y que en los niveles en que se empiezan a estudiar las materias cientificas en un mínimo de profundidad (cómo explicar que un vector es una flecha y la velocidad tiene dirección e intensidad), estas materias sean optativas. De todos modos, una vez que hemos llegado a ser adultos inteligentes y curiosos, es muy enriquecedor estar abierto a adquirir un poco de esta cultura general, y no desconectar en cuanto algo suena un poco a ciencia y pensar que son cosas de expertos, ¡es una pena perderse esa visión del mundo!


----------



## aidafuente

pacosancas said:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo el concepto de rapidez/celeridad, tal como se ha descrito en mensajes anteriores, no lo habia oído nunca en mi vida profesional (ni anteriormente en la universidad). Sin embargo, compruebo que hay enlaces en internet qeu sí lo mencionan.
> 
> Esto me hace pensar que pudiera ser un término de reciente inclusión en el campo de la física y la tecnología (con reciente, me refiero a los últimos 30 años). Sin embargo, el hecho es que MoonLight_lights se encuentra con el siguiente problema:
> - El común de los hispanohablantes usarán la palabra velocidad tanto para speed como para velocity.
> - Los hispanohablantes con formación en física o ingeniería, usarán normalmente velodicad vectorial y velocidad escalar (o módulo de la velocidad).
> - La mayoría (al menos, aquí en España) entenderán el término "celeridad" o "rapidez" como un concepto físico, sino como algo subjetivo.
> 
> No se me ocurre solución fácil, sino que MoonLight_lights estime, en función del público al que va destinado su traducción, cuál puede ser la opción más adecuada.
> 
> Un último detalle: hay que ser excepcionalmente cuidadosos cuando se introduce el calificativo "average", ya que el problema se incrementa: no es lo mismo el módulo de la velocidad media (= magnitude of the average velocity) que la media del módulo de la velocidad (= average speed).



Yo empecé a estudiar física en 1999  y mis libros de texto de ESO llamaban a la velocidad escalar rapidez o celeridad, supongo que para traducir esta idea del inglés. Completamente de acuerdo con sergio 11, la diferencia debe existir y existe también en español.

Efectivamente, hace menos de 30 años, pero en mi escala de tiempo no me parece reciente... Cómo todos las características de los seres vivos, el lenguaje evoluciona (para señalar de nuevo que la ciencia y las humanidades no son universos aislados)


----------



## danielfranco

aidafuente, quizá confunde usted nuestro tono cauteloso por desconcierto, torpeza o falta de curiosidad…, pero descanse tranquila, que en este foro nos encanta aprender cosas nuevas en cada hilo en el que participamos.

Siempre es mejor obtener confirmación de quien sepa a ciencia cierta, opino yo, que emitir opiniones fundamentadas en conocimientos imprecisos. Digo, la última vez que estudié física a nivel universitario fue _al principio_ de los noventas…

O séase, gracias por la confirmación. Saludos.


----------

